
Hackers: We Will Remotely Wipe iPhones Unless Apple Pays Ransom – Motherboard - chkuendig
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/hackers-we-will-remotely-wipe-iphones-unless-apple-pays-ransom
======
applecrazy
Not Apple, but my recommendations below:

Since I am guessing that the data set will not be obtained until it is too
late, I recommend changing your password and turning on Two Factor Auth and
you'll essentially prevent this from happening to you at all.

------
ckrusk
This could be a plot for a future episode of Black Mirror....

